
To Prevent Deadly Infections, FDA Approves First Disposable Duodenoscope - bookofjoe
https://www.nytimes.com/2019/12/13/health/disposable-duodenoscopes-infections.html
======
pasttense01
And a mere $3,000 for each one--and thus $3,000 for each use.

This is crazy.

